# S-EDC Broke?



## stingrayl82 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hello,

I usually post on the 5-series board for my 2002 530i, but tonight the family and I went to dinner, and we took the wife's 2001 740iL (with Sport Package). I always use the S-EDC feature, because I like the feel of it. Tonight the S-EDC button failed to light. I pulled over and turned the car off, turned it back on and the S-EDC button lit up for approx 10 seconds then went out. I tried engaging it again but with no luck. Has this ever happened to anyone else?

Thanks in advance for all your replies.

Frederic

P.S. I know that this is the board for the E65/E66 series, but since I can't find a board for the E38, I thought I'd ask here. I did look for a fuse, but found no slot for the S-EDC.


----------



## stingrayl82 (Dec 7, 2006)

I found out from the dealership that the S-EDC module is kaput. Warranty is taking care of the parts and all but 1/2 hr. labor.

Frederic


----------

